

Challenge HN: Your company's purpose in a single declarative sentence - wensing

Jim Goetz of Sequoia Capital says only 1 in 15 entrepreneurs can declare their company's purpose in a single sentence.  He goes farther to say "if you can get past that challenge, we are very interested in your company."<p>I'll go first:<p>Stormpulse amplifies nature's signals.
======
coryl
wensing, I can't say I like the sentence you came up with.

Here's why: I have no context or idea about what stormpulse is, it could be
networking tools, software, web app, whatever (which is what I thought it
was). Thus, "amplifying nature's signals" makes no sense to me until I have a
full context of what your company does.

I thought the goal of having a single sentence was exactly that, to share what
you do in few words. Shouldn't you be more literal in what you do? Ie.
Stormpulse tracks storms.

~~~
wensing
Agreed and understood (and upvoted). It was a first draft. I think what I've
learned by going through this one round already is that you have to have at
least one concrete word.

I don't know if "tracks storms" is it though. People track storms driving
around in SUV's in the midwest during tornado season.

I think the element "tracks storms" is missing is that it doesn't smack of any
ambition. Microsoft's "a computer on every desktop" and Google's "organizing
the world's information" do.

~~~
wensing
Latest version: "Stormpulse delivers high-fidelity weather intelligence."

------
kayhi
We sell the bullets to kill cancer.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I like that.

Include the name of your company in the description "CarcinoDeath sells the
bullets to kill cancer" and I think you've got a winner.

------
oziumjinx
Making people enjoy brushing their teeth.

------
RDDavies
F __*king over our employees, one demoralized soul at a time.

I'm still in the corporate world.

------
wensing
Other examples:

Cisco networks networks.

Google organizes the world's information.

------
andreasklinger
<http://www.Garmz.com> start your own fashion label - you design fashion, we
provide the rest

ah damnit its two. no sequoia for me :(

------
ecaron
<http://linkup.com/> lets you find jobs on company websites from a single,
dedicated search engine.

------
jeffepp
Create, track & manage custom referral programs with <http://zferral.com>

------
megamark16
AppRabbit turns spreadsheets into web apps.

~~~
megamark16
_Runs to update the header on the homepage..._

~~~
consultutah
You weren't kidding... ;-)

------
consultutah
<http://TestPlanManagement.com> makes testing consistent.

------
andrewtbham
<http://www.searchstream.co> making search social

------
fezzl
We socialize online shopping to drive consumerism.

------
ctravis
FSD makes sourcing locally produced food easy.

------
lfx
Enable your clients to control them luck.

------
Luyt
Your idea realized in software.

------
jarsj
Make anyone code.

------
may
We write web-based software to make people's lives better.

